
In Praise of Evolvable Systems (1996) - mbrubeck
http://www.shirky.com/writings/evolve.html
======
jasoncrawford
Cool. Interesting to contrast this attitude with the approach behind (the
failure of) Xanadu: <http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/3.06/xanadu.html>

